# FOCACCIA



## oldcoot (Sep 24, 2004)

Dined at a fabulous Italian "Ristorante" last evening.  Rack of lamb was beyond description!

{receded by Breads, wine, and antipasto.  Among the breads was a very good Focaccia.  With a dip of  balsamic vinegar and olive oil.  

That energized me to try my luck at Focaccia at home today.   And the result weas just as good!  Here it is:







Recipe?  Simple:  (serves 2-4)



*     Ingredients:*

1/2 cup   warm water
1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tesp Active Dry Yeast

Put in smallish bowl and mix, let stand to "proof"

Add   1 cup flour and mix with wooden spoon until dough pulls away from bowl.

Turn out on heavily floured surface and knead until not sticky, smooth and satiny (about 10 minutes) adding flour as necessary.

Put in 6 inch round, flat bottomed pot or pan.  Spread dough evenly to edges.  Let rise until double.  Poke deeply all over with finger tips.  Brush with egg, sprinkle with fresh rosemary, (minced),  bake in preheated 375 oven for 30 minutes or until a rich brown color.  Turn out and cool on wire rack.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

You forgot the last instruction:  send to mudbug via FedEx.


----------



## jasonr (Sep 25, 2004)

Isn't focaccia usually flat and rectangular?


----------



## Konditor (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes, it is unusual to see foccacia that’s been baked in a non-traditional shape.  At one of my favourite local Italian restaurants, the warm foccacia bread is brought to the table soon after guests are seated; it is, of course, dipped in a pool of balsamic vinegar & e.v. olive oil.  Addictive!

Although we don’t serve foccacia from the kitchen where I’m employed, it does emerge fresh from my oven at home:  I like to flavour it w/ fresh rosemary or stud it w/ chopped garlic.  The dough is light & easy to manage; however, it does require a fairly long rising time. The ingredients comprise 2½ tsp active dried yeast, 20 fl. oz. lukewarm water, 2 fl.oz. olive oil, about 6½ cups unbleached bread flour, 2½ tsp Italian sea salt.  It is generally shaped into two pieces to bake in jellyroll pans, but can be cut into 3 pieces to form round breads.  Either way it’s shaped, it should have that dimpled top!  And to make it extra delicious, brush the top w/ oil and grate over some Parmesan cheese before baking.


----------



## pancake (Sep 30, 2004)

Oldcoot love your foccacia picture yummmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never brush mine with egg though but I think it gave yours this beautiful color! I generally brush it with olive oil and top it with fresh sage leaves and black olives cut in halves. Give it a try too  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi oldcoot   
   Have never brushed with egg, just lots of olive oil and either grey salt or reg. tablesalt... Your picture is beautiful . I've done the round foccacia and topped with evoo and salt then a sprinkle of fresh finely chopped rosemary.. The round ones are great for parties and look beautiful when sliced thinly like pie.. I just made a foccacia with white wine in my  sponge...It turned out to be the best yet..Thanks for posting your recipe and picture.
Kadesma


----------



## GaArt (Oct 2, 2004)

I love foccaia..(sp)  I don't make it often. I have tried to stop eating so much wheat flour... I think I might have allergies to wheat.. but. I love the stuff.


----------

